# New downtown salon looking for stylists



## Dresser (Dec 8, 2007)

I am opening a Salon in late Jan. 2008 downtown. We are looking for people who are high energy, motivated, professional and fun to join our team of fabulous stylists. Please PM for more information.


----------

